# foolish stance



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

hi
 when ur about to fight with someone
 you go "whoo", "waaa", and something like "wataaaa"...
 which stance do you use before you engage?
 and what is the proper sound associated with it?

 p.s. try to be funny


----------



## clfsean (Oct 3, 2005)

Actually mine has a barely audible "click click" as I assume a Modified Weaver stance & pull the hammer back on my Sig... :mp5:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 3, 2005)

I look around with a dumb look on my face and ask, "what's going on here?"


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 3, 2005)

Crane stance (Karate Kid version) is my personal favorite 

 Either that or a flying leaping rolling mess that involves yelling "Drunken monkey!"


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> hi
> when ur about to fight with someone
> you go "whoo", "waaa", and something like "wataaaa"...
> which stance do you use before you engage?
> ...


I tend to do a highly modified Drunken Master and then go 'Muad'Dib!' [attack] then, almost to myself, I say, 'my name is a killing word'.

Mostly, fighting the advanced belts, I just fall down and say, 'Turtle-do'.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> hi
> when ur about to fight with someone
> you go "whoo", "waaa", and something like "wataaaa"...
> which stance do you use before you engage?
> ...


Oooo, a good whooo or waaaaaa demands a couple really fast flowering hand techniques, using say... crane beaks or something followed by a ridiculously low fighting stance. 

I would reccomend for full effect to follow up with some tough sounding phrase like "Let's see how you stand up to my Eagle's claw!!" or the obligatory "You killed my master!!!" Use your own or take one from your favorite movie!  

Then naturally, you must turn your forward guarding hand and wave towards yourself with your fingers and give them the c'mere sign.

I watch too many kf movies.


----------



## jonah2 (Oct 4, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I watch too many kf movies.


Of course the lips should move independantly of the words comming out in traditional dub fashion.

What about the obligatory wipe of the nostral with the thumb followed by a lift of the trousers of the front leg in true bruce lee style!!

Oh thats true bad **** stance that is.

jonah


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I would reccomend for full effect to follow up with some tough sounding phrase like "Let's see how you stand up to my Eagle's claw!!" or the obligatory "You killed my master!!!" Use your own or take one from your favorite movie!
> 
> Then naturally, you must turn your forward guarding hand and wave towards yourself with your fingers and give them the c'mere sign.


Classic! :rofl: 





			
				jonah2 said:
			
		

> Of course the lips should move independantly of the words comming out in traditional dub fashion.
> 
> What about the obligatory wipe of the nostril with the thumb followed by a lift of the trousers of the front leg in true Bruce Lee style!!


I think we've all seen too many Kung Fu movies! :roflmao:


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

lol
i guess i really need to copy jackie chan's accent to be in a good stance!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 4, 2005)

If someone faced me with one of these rediculous stances, i would just tell 'em "well, I wouldn't even notice, 'cause I'd be too busy lookin' good"


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> If someone faced me with one of these rediculous stances, i would just tell 'em "well, I wouldn't even notice, 'cause I'd be too busy lookin' good"


Ah, a classic!


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> If someone faced me with one of these rediculous stances, i would just tell 'em "well, I wouldn't even notice, 'cause I'd be too busy lookin' good"


 hello brandon lee


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Of course the lips should move independantly of the words comming out in traditional dub fashion.


 Along with some voice that totally doesn't fit the person or sometimes followed by a high pitched "ooooh weee-ooooh-weee-oooh" (the Kung-Pow girl)



			
				jonah2 said:
			
		

> What about the obligatory wipe of the nostril with the thumb followed by a lift of the trousers of the front leg in true bruce lee style!!
> Oh thats true bad **** stance that is.
> jonah



Yes that's my traditonal stance until the opponent (aka "the guy who's going to beat my **** into next week because I was stupid enough to even think of pissing him off enough to warrant the title 'my asskicker' ") makes his first move and then I cower and whimper "don't hit me"


----------



## The Kai (Oct 4, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> If someone faced me with one of these rediculous stances, i would just tell 'em "well, I wouldn't even notice, 'cause I'd be too busy lookin' good"


Man, you're right out ta a comic book


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> hello brandon lee


Nope, Jim Kelly


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Nope, Jim Kelly


Oh yeah - from "Enter the Dragon," right?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 4, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - from "Enter the Dragon," right?


You got it.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 4, 2005)

If you can do Trinity's hover prior to your front kick, that looks really impressive. ... Actually, if you can already hover you probably don't need to worry about the fight at all!


While you're moving your lips out of synch with your high-pitched Chinese-accented words, be sure to also create a sound effect with every movement you make, no matter how small.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 4, 2005)

It has always been my secret goal to leave a sonic boom with each and every one of my punches and kicks.  still working on it...


----------



## Wild Bill (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.comegetyousome.com/fight_video_18.htm



This is great! Couple guys arguing. Then on guy gets into a deep Kung-Fu stance in the street. Now the guy that wanted to fight is having second thoughts. Pretty interesting. This is one of those that can be learned from. Check it out


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> http://www.comegetyousome.com/fight_video_18.htm
> 
> 
> 
> This is great! Couple guys arguing. Then on guy gets into a deep Kung-Fu stance in the street. Now the guy that wanted to fight is having second thoughts. Pretty interesting. This is one of those that can be learned from. Check it out


 thank you
 except i cant read the bright color
 haha


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> thank you
> except i cant read the bright color
> haha


ditto, I've had to highlight it to read it... weird huh? 

Oh and that vid showed up elsewhere on this forum btw...


----------



## lonecoyote (Oct 5, 2005)

Stance is not important. Just stare directly into his eyes. Right into his eyes. Mad dog the heck out of him. The tension must be killing him. Then I take out my walkman and it plays spaghetti western music. Sometimes (read all the time) I take off my shirt.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Stance is not important. Just stare directly into his eyes. Right into his eyes. Mad dog the heck out of him. The tension must be killing him. Then I take out my walkman and it plays spaghetti western music. Sometimes (read all the time) I take off my shirt.


you must be the guy I ran into in the back alley the other night.  turned my legs to jelly...


----------



## mantis (Oct 5, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Stance is not important. Just stare directly into his eyes. Right into his eyes. Mad dog the heck out of him. The tension must be killing him. Then I take out my walkman and it plays spaghetti western music. Sometimes (read all the time) I take off my shirt.


 i believe you
 stance is not important in martial arts at all
 well, at least not when the machine gun is ready to unleash 500 bullets a minute


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

I remember Clint Eastwood in the The Eiger Sanction, hitting the character Pope (?) right between the eyes as he dropped into a kung fu stance...


----------



## mantis (Oct 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I remember Clint Eastwood in the The Eiger Sanction, hitting the character Pope (?) right between the eyes as he dropped into a kung fu stance...


 he was out of bullets


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 7, 2005)

-Wait! You all forgot one very important part of the exchange. You must look to the heavens, sigh, and beg the gods for forgivness for the blood you must now spill. Hahaha!

A---)


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 7, 2005)

burst into random kata, after getting pummled, he won't know what hit him!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2005)

I usually just try to hover slightly off the ground.  I mean, if you show your opponent that you can fly, you'd be giving away the advantage of surprise!

All the while, while I'm in the air, I wiggle my toes so he can't knock me out with flying chi balls.


----------

